# Pensacola Sharkin



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats going on fellas? Very nice site you have here.

I was wondering if anyone could give me a good location around Pensacola to do some land based shark fishing. My self and a couple of my team mates are heading over that way from Texas on a little shark fishing vacation this weekend. We are not new to sharking fishingbut we are new to the area. We are looking for a good beach with relatively easy access to get gear on and off. Of course, the less crowded the better. We will have two kayaks for bait running so casting baitsare not really a priority. Any information or tipswould be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

-SA


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

*Yesterday, I Caught a nice 4 ft black tip at Johnson's beach, on Perdido Key. I used pieces of Ladyfish for bait. Shark are plentiful in that area. Good luck*


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks alot for the tip!

Has anyone heard of anything over 7 ft coming out of this area or surrounding areas?

Our biggest this yearis 6'11 (which by Florida standards is notall that bigfor Texas, thatis pretty decent fish) and we are looking to break the 7 ft mark on this trip. 

-SA


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Most of the sharks caught recently have been around the 4-6ft size. Mosty the 4'. I would suggest going around the portifino area. Shoot me a PM with the place your staying at so that I can tell you how to get there.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Konz,

PM sent.

-SA


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

me and a buddy went yesterday past portifino using yakked out cut ladyfish. We usually had three baits out there at once and didn't even get a nibble after 4 hours went by


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the response. Is there any where else around that area you would recommend?

-SA


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Well guys, got back to the lone star yesterday after a run and gun sharking trip to Pensacola. The full moon killed us this weekend and we only landed 3 sharks. All BTs at 4.11ft, 5.6ft, and 6.4ft. The 4.11 and6.4came on a Penn International 80W so needless to say, we did not even know if the sharks were indeed on the line until we could seethem swimming in the wade gut. That reel is a winch. Also,the 4.11shark took a 15+ lb chunk of Bonita with two 16/0 J hooks on the bait. How that shark fit a 16/0 J hook in its mouth I will never know.

We ran lines all day looking for the stud,every where from 150 to 500 yards. The big boys were just not around. All and all it was a great trip and we will be back. 

I will post the offical report when it gets completed.

Konz, 

Thanks for the tip on the location. We actually ended up right next to the enterance of the state park. Plenty of beach for everyone and all the people on the beach were very friendly.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on man.....that area is known as chicken bone beach. Glad to hear that you guys had some luck!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=3253

That is the link to the report and the pictures. Pretty slow trip but being on the sand was worth it for sure.

-SA


----------

